# Audi R8 4.2 Photo Gallery Added Plus German Configurator Live



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

When Audi dropped its announcement of the R8 4.2 Spyder recently, it did so with barely any photography whatsoever. Most news outlets ran images of the V10 version with the story but we're still not entirely sure those are accurate. Why? We've managed to find some more shots of the V8 version of the Spyder including shots from the Audi Germany configurator that's just gone live and the photos from that appear not to be consistent with what we see in Germany's Build-Your-Own feature. The shots, including the black and white diagrams, show the car consistent with V8 trim on the coupe while the configurator on the other hand shows the V10's black painted rear, two slat intakes and more chrome-trimmed grille.

So what gives? For now we're guessing the V8 Spyder will be more consistent with the pics. As mentioned, the configurator just went live and it is possible that this is a mistake or it is using the V10 images until V8 versions are available.









Worth noting if you're cruising the configurator, Audi has added some new equipment and trim with which to spec your R8. There's no confirmation yet on availability of all of this kit for America yet but our quick perusal unearthed things like the new RS 5-spoker wheel seen on RS 5 and TT RS, brown roof color, red roof color and more. Check out our own gallery with a few photos and the new (German) configurator after the two jumps below.

* Audi Germany Configurator *

* Fourtitude Audi R8 4.2 Spyder Photo Gallery *


----------



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

Photos 001 and 002, are a V8 version, has no black painted piece at the back, has the V8 air intakes and rear diffusers.

The configurator photos are a pure V10 version. Has v!0 reqar diffusor, has front and rear V10 air intakes...not a V8 by any stretch of the imagination...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Yes, but the configurator pics are taken from choosing to spec a 4.2 and thus our mention of them even if we do think the photos 001 and 002 are more accurate.


----------



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

It is very weird that Audi didnt have/doesnt have press material for the new model at time of announcing its adition to the range... ...not normal, although i do think the V8 Spyder is a good addition


----------

